# Plastisol Transfers



## gtgraphics12 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking for a company that is interested in making plastisol transfers for custom orders. 
I am especially interested in transfers for 100% polyester. So I will need the low bleed underbase white layer on them.

Please PM if interested.
Thanks


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Me too! PM me with some pricing and contact info too!


----------



## TshirtBakers (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm very interested in knowing what the basic pricing for this is as well. I have lots of business if I can find consistent good work. PM me


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Have any of you checked out the preferred vendors list on the left? I believe we have more than one company in the list that makes transfers. You can get pricing directly from them.


----------



## geraldtspencer (Dec 17, 2013)

There are several good ones that this forumn has provided under the preferred vendors section tool. They are good at providing estimates and quotes. I personally have used several of them.


----------

